# Control de temperatura para soldador



## ciri (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola,
Estoy intentado lograr regular la temperatura de un soldador, pensando un poco se me ocurrió conectar el soldador a un circuito de un "dimmer" que se suelen utilizar normalmente para controlar lamparas de luz.

Mi pregunta ahora es: Conectando de esta manera el soldador ¿Logro disminuir la temperatura del soldador? o ¿Aumento el tiempo en que tarda en calentar el soldador?

Adjunto el circuito del dimmer que estoy utilizando.


----------



## jona (Oct 10, 2007)

hola
el circuito del dimmer sirve para cargas resistivas, como lamparas de iluminacion o tranquilamente soldadores, esto mantiene el valor de la temperatura, dependiendo obviamente de el trayecto de el potenciometro, NO retrasa el tiempo en llegar a su maximo valor de temperatura.
el circuito es conocido, pero tambien lo podes hacer con un diodo para reducir a la mitad la potencia del soldador, con una llave de 2 posiciones, maxima T· -minimaT·.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Dos por el precio de uno

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3769
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3393


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Hola a todos, queria saber si alguien me puede explicar exactamente como controla la temperatura ese circuito dimmer, poruqe no conozco su funcionamiento.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Reduce el voltaje, como la temp depende de la potencia disipada del vicho bueno., la formula tu la conoces.


----------



## steinlager (Oct 10, 2007)

en realidad si no me equivoco, lo q regulas es el corte del TRIAC. o algo asi era. Eliges hasta q punto de la onda usar. regulando asi la Potencia. Estoy mal? corrijanme. 

No me acuerdo bien


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Y esto no haria que se caliente mas lento? nose se me ocurre a menor potencia. calentar la misma masa.


----------



## steinlager (Oct 10, 2007)

Pues lo prendes al maximo y despues cuando no lo usas le regulas al minimo. la verdad es q tu afrimacion es logica. Alguien q "saba" mas q yo q lo explique mejor .


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Mas que el tema de cuanto tarda en llegar a la temperatura (total me tomo un cafecito) lo que me surge de duda es la recuperación, o sea que recupere todo el calor que pierde al soldar rapidamente manteniendo estable la temperatura. . . 
Yo tengo un soldador de 40 y me parece mucho a veces. . . quizas me tire a ahcer alguno de estos proyectitos. . .
De ahi la pregunta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2007)

Si lo haces consigues 2 cosas:

1) Puedes reducir la potencia 40 W para muchas cosas es como mucho.
2) Ahorras Watios de tu consumo electrico
3) Reduces el desgaste del soldador 

Si ajustas a un 70% de la potencia la recuperacion de temperatura es muy rapida

Nunca aprendi matematicas ¡ ¡


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 10, 2007)

Aqui en la seccion de proyectos del foro hay uno con dos diacs dos scr y dos diodos. . . tiene alguna ventaja sobre estos mas sencillos?
Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2007)

Como dijo tu amigo Socrates: "Bueno y sencillo = Bueno al cuadrado"

El mas sencillo que conosco es con un capacitor y un interruptor


----------



## ciri (Oct 11, 2007)

Gracias por todo!. grandes!.

Estoy en un pequeño poyectito de casa. para armarme una linda fuente.

Ya estoy recompilando. datos de todos lados!.

Después cuando la termine en algun momento hago una pequeña guia!.


----------



## ciri (Oct 11, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Dos por el precio de uno
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3769
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3393



Muy bueno!. fogonazo. gracias. había estado buscando algo. pero ese no lo encontré.

Tengo una pregunta!, con respecto al circuito!.

Para que utiliza el temporizador?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 11, 2007)

Si no me equivoco (si me equivoco me cruce con otro circuito) Es para que se apague solo despues de un rato, ya uqe asi uno no se lo olvida ahi prendido. Ahorra corriente y pomada para quemaduras. . . jejeje


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 11, 2007)

mmm.Creo que voy a tener que ir a parana.(calle donde estas todas las casas de electronica) a comprarme un par de componentes.jeje


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 11, 2007)

JoS182 dijo:
			
		

> mmm.Creo que voy a tener que ir a parana.(calle donde estas todas las casas de electronica) a comprarme un par de componentes.jeje



Colgadisimo esto pero pregunto al amigo Jos si sabe. . .
¿Parana es mas barato que boulogne sur mer?
Yo tengo tiendita de barrio por aca pero siempre les falta algo ejjeje
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2007)

Existe un gravisimo error generalizado: 
La frace un soldador caliente tiene la misma apariencia que uno frio no es de Murphy, es de Confucio (Filósofo chino, 551 adC - 479 adC)

Que casualmente fue el inventor del soldador electrico con resistencia, que en su momento no tubo mucha tracendencia porque no se habia descubierto aun la electricidad.


----------



## jona (Oct 12, 2007)

hola
para el colega electroaficionado, en boulogne sur mer se consigue muchos componentes y algunos a precios baratos otros mas caros que en la tienda de barrio.
pero parana es mas para comprar instrumentales.aunque tambien hay un par de casas de repuesto,loi que sucede es que en una te venden los potenciometros y en la de al lado no venden gabinetes o circuitos integrados especificos.
en parana te recomiendo SYC, atienden bien y tienen cosas buenas.
en boulogne sur mer, electronica 2000, aunque de aqui se desprende una anecdota, en una temporada hace un tiempito, fui junto a varios compañeros, a comprar repuestos, un amigo me dijo entremos en electronica 2000 que hay una chica que esta re buena y te atiende con paciencia, vamos le dije, pero no compro nada, el loco fue se mando, y cuando lo estaba por atender la chica, que segun el era "linda",lo atendio un viejo, que lo trato mal y encima gasto mas dinero, cuando salimos lo mire y le dije,vos sos un bolu.ni la chica estaba buena, ni habia  buenos precios.
por aca yo consigo de todo en una casa de barrio. de mi ciudad.
saludos y perdon por el mensaje que se fue de lugar.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Buenas a todos, quiero hacer este circuito pero me cabe una duda.
Las resistencias que no estan especificadas. . . para que potencia deberían ser?
El triac no esta un poquito sobredimensionado? (el datasheet de ese dice 8A y si no me equivoco 40W/220V=0,1818.A) De ser asi cual me reocmiendan?
Se puede montar en placa prototipo sin problemas? Porque la corriente es relativamente baja pero uno nunca sabe jejeje.
Saludos a todos


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola
> para el colega electroaficionado, en boulogne sur mer se consigue muchos componentes y algunos a precios baratos otros mas caros que en la tienda de barrio.
> pero parana es mas para comprar instrumentales.aunque tambien hay un par de casas de repuesto,loi que sucede es que en una te venden los potenciometros y en la de al lado no venden gabinetes o circuitos integrados especificos.
> en parana te recomiendo SYC, atienden bien y tienen cosas buenas.
> ...




Siempre compro en paraná. y consigo todo lo que busco!.
No es por pasar chivo. pero yo me suelo manejar entre SyC (es buena como vos decís, abrió hace poco si no me equivoco, la ultima vez compre ahí), electrocomponentes y microelectronica.
Son todas buenas, lo único que microelectronica suele tener mucha gente y tiene los componentes repartidos en dos locales, asi que a veces tenés que ir a uno y otro (están separados por menos de una cuadra, pero ahí que entrar y salir)


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todos, quiero hacer este circuito pero me cabe una duda.
> Las resistencias que no estan especificadas. . . para que potencia deberían ser?
> El triac no esta un poquito sobredimensionado? (el datasheet de ese dice 8A y si no me equivoco 40W/220V=0,1818.A) De ser asi cual me reocmiendan?
> Se puede montar en placa prototipo sin problemas? Porque la corriente es relativamente baja pero uno nunca sabe jejeje.
> Saludos a todos



EL triac esa debe ser la corriente máxima de trabajo!, esta bien!
Vos estas haciendo el calculo para 40W (supongo que sera por el foco a conectar supongo), que pasa si el día de mañana cambio el foco por uno mayor? aumenta la corriente, entonces si el triac estaría calculado para un foco de 40w, cuando le pongo uno de 100w, muere.

Las resistencias. con que sen de 1/2 o 1 W,, están bien.


----------



## jona (Oct 13, 2007)

hola
puede ser, pero en Parana es mas para comprar instrumentales, tambien hay casas de repuestos electonicos, tambien me habia pasado con microelectronica que tenian potenciometros pero no led, asi que me tenia que caminar 1 cuadra e ir al otro local.
en SYC, atienden mas que bien, muy recomendable. en parana como en boulogne hay un par de cascarrabias.que pareciera que le estas pidiendo fiado.
despues tenes un par en el barrio de belgrano, musikman y electrocuba, solia ir a electrocuba que tenian buena predisposicion para atender, luego musikman era terrible, y peor aun bouzas, luego que el hijo se puso atender y echaron a unos empleados que atendian muy bien, no fui nunca mas, por que mas de una vez termine discutiendo con el hijo de el dueño, por atenderme no solo a mi si no a todos con una cara de c. y querer joderte en los precios.
por aca en la de mi barrio suelo conseguir casi todo, manuales repuestos, todo, y si no te lo encargan tienen buena predisposicion.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Respuesta que no tiene nada que ver:
El triac mas chico que se consigue es de 4A, y vale casi lo mismo que el de 8A, cual te parece poner ?

4A 500 V : 1.60$
8A 500 V : 1.90$


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

Siempre voy a parana, porque me parece barato y consigo todo y me queda razonablemente cerca. Pero nunca vallan a las casas que estan solas y apartadas te arrancan la cabeza jaj y te tratan mal,   como una que esta en cordoba cerca de mi colegio. 

Y no tengo idea donde queda boulogne sur mer.

Che pero este topic no era de como regular la temperatura del soldador? jaja


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Bueno volviendo al topic original. . .
Gracias a todos por las aclaratorias. . .  Si esa es la diferencia de precio mejor que sobre y no que falte. . .  Yo porque no pensaba ponerle mas que el soldador de 40W.
Con las resitencias pondre de 1/2 o 1W. . . Los potenciómetros se bancan esas potencias?
Ah y ya que tocamos potenciómetros, el circuito baja la temperatura cuando el potenciómetro esta con mas o menso resistencia? Asi se como colocarlo. (quiero que aumente para la derecha)

Saliendo del topic original y divagando. 
Yo compro a veces en electrocuba que me queda aca nomas pero dos por tres le falta algo, Una vez fuia boulogne y me parece que me meti en el local equivocado, el chino no estaba muy simpatico.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Resistencias de 1/2 o 1/4 No le hace, potenciometro comun y silvestre (lineal) yo le pondria llave para apagar el soldador sin desconectar nada.
Diac solamente hay 2 modelos (Que se consigan) y son practicamente iguales
Si no lo consigues: lampara de neon
Capacitores poliester para los 400V como te dice el esquema

Consejo:
Capacitor poliester 100nF en serie con resistencia de 100 Ohm 1/2W estos en paralelo con entrada/salida del triac por el ruido electrico vio.

No lleva colimador.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

jajajajaja. oye fogonazo y me hago una pregunta. ese regulador lo que hara no sera solo retardar el tiempo de calentamiento?


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> jajajajaja. oye fogonazo y me hago una pregunta. ese regulador lo que hara no sera solo retardar el tiempo de calentamiento?



No, yo hice la misma pregunta, pero pensando un poco NO!.

Mira.
El circuito "en un principio", fue diseñado para controlar el nivel de iluminación de un foto de luz, para el circuito conectar una lampara o un soldador es lo mismo, mientras sean de la misma potencia.
entonces viendo el funcionamiento.
Al prender la luz y regular la intensidad de flujo luminoso, si el circuito lo único que aria seria retardar el tiempo en que calienta, el foco tendría el mismo efecto, o similar del que hacen las lamparas de bajo consumo (que van iluminando mas a medida que levantan la temperatura), en cambio esta se mantiene con un flujo luminoso constante, dependiendo como lo regules.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

aaaaahhh ok. y ciri cual cicuito armaras tu?


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Respuesta que no tiene nada que ver:
> El triac mas chico que se consigue es de 4A, y vale casi lo mismo que el de 8A, cual te parece poner ?
> 
> 4A 500 V : 1.60$
> 8A 500 V : 1.90$



Aprovecho que mandaste precios!.
Hay alguna pagina donde se puedan consultar on-line?

Necesito precios de varias muchas cosas y quisiera sacar un pequeño presupuesto comparar entre componentes, y no da para ir a una casa de electrónica a preguntara cuanto sale un led. 

me sacan volando!.

Y aparte no tengo los nombres de todas las cosas. las conozco de vista. algunas.


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> aaaaahhh ok. y ciri cual cicuito armaras tu?



Personalmente no arme ninguno, todavía, porque este circuito es solo una aplicación de otro proyecto que nos faltan ultimar algunos detalles.

Pero lo mas seguro es que trabaje con el de la imagen que dejo adjunta.

Lo vi armado y funcionando, un amigo lo hizo.

No es complicado, y esa pensado para un trabajo de alumnos de 14 años, por lo que es sencillo.

y por algun lado leí, algo así como.

Fácil + sencillo = fácil²


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

oye y el soldador dond va? donde va la alimentacion? habria que cambiar algo del circuito si el pote no tiene llave?


----------



## jona (Oct 13, 2007)

hola
para electroaficionado, solia ir a la escuela que esta alli a media cuadra de electrocuba, la N·28 calculo que vas alli?
la vidriera de electrocuba solia ser mi parada transitoria luego de salir de la escuela, junto a mi hermano y amigos a tomar algo, dos por tres salia el gran jorge o tommy y charlabamos algo.
tambien la escalera de musikman, en cuanto a electrocuba,por lo general le faltaban algunas cosas, especialmente triac o 2n3055 que segun el mismo jorge eran buenisimos y en realidad eran malisimos!
tampoco vallas a comprar integrados especificos para tv o audio, por que no los tienen.
hector de musikman, tenia por lo general varias cosas referidas con las placas que te vendia el mismo, pero tenia mala fama de cobrarte algo a lamañana y a la tarde otra, son cosas de comerciante,aparte de que el empleado estaba siempre con la misma cara, y la mujer de hector una buena señora, tengo varios recuerdos de esos lados, aunque este distancia de alli hace tiempo.
saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

No no voya esa esculea estudio en la UTN pero ing quimica. Electronica toco de oido. . .
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

electroaficionado hace un rato observe en un camion la leyenda de que transportaba H2O2
producto corrosivo, etc, etc
Aclaro, esta bien escrito

Pregunta : ¿ Que caranchos es esto ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Agua oxigenada ni mas ni menos. . .
Alto oxidante, en la mayoria de los medios, aunque puede funcionar como reductor.
Habria que ver de cuantos volumenes jeje.
La medicinal es 10 industrial creoque hay hasta mas de 50
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oye fogonazo entonces al regulador le podre colocar resistencias de 1/4 y 1/2? o tienen que ser de un 1W?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Mira tu, asi que esa es la formula del agua oxigenada ! ! ! ! ! ! Que desilucion ¡ ¡
Dedusco que los volumenes debe ser la relacion agua comun/destilada ?

Return to the circuit: Todas las resistencias pueden ser de 1/2, aconsejo que la del filtro contra ruidos electricos sea de 1W. Ojo con los voltios, achicharran


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

de cuanto tienen que ser el grosor de las pistas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Como la tension es alta con 1 mm alcanza.
Por razones ecologicas se aconseja "Sacar" siempre la menor cantidad de cobre posible (En circuitos impresos). O lo que es lo mismo dejar siempre todo el cobre posible.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mira tu, asi que esa es la formula del agua oxigenada ! ! ! ! ! ! Que desilucion ¡ ¡
> Dedusco que los volumenes debe ser la relacion agua comun/destilada ?


Los volumenes son los volumenes de oxigeno que puede liberar un volumen de agua oxigenada en medio oxidante.
Por ejemplo agarras un litro de agua oxigenada, de 10 volumenes, y si le pones permanganato de potasio te salen 10 litros de oxigeno gaseoso CNPT (condiciones normales de presion y temperatura). Simpático no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Nueva desilucion, mi vida ya no significa nada.

Gracias por la quimica ! !

! ! Todo lo que tendre que aprender antes de llegar a los 14 años. ¡ ¡

Acabo de descubrir que ademas de ser alergico al idioma assembler, tambien lo soy a la quimica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Prometo que esta es la ultima hasta la proxima

¿ Que es la resina colofonia ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Es una resina natural de no me acuerdo que arbol. . . es una nomenclatura muy vieja.
Antes era un subproducto de la esencia de trementina que era algo asi como un aguarras natural.
Eso si no me acuerdo mal. . . Esas cosas quedaron con nombres viejos, ahora es todo sintetico jejeje.
Saludos y cuando quieras arrancamos un sub-foro de quimica


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguin me responde?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Googlea. . . yo buscando encontre un par de paginas pero nunc alas anote asi que no recuerdo sus nombres. Pero aparecen. . . hay que animarsele al google!


http://www.cdronline.com.ar/ofertas.php3 creoq eu ese era un ejemplo. hay algunos que hasta te mandan sin minimo de compra.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Te mando 6 pero te cobro 7

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/
http://www.electrocomponentes.com/distribuciones.html
http://www.sumicompelectronica.com.ar/
http://www.elkonet.com/


----------



## ciri (Oct 14, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Te mando 6 pero te cobro 7
> 
> http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm
> http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/
> ...


Copado!

gracias. 

El de electrocomponentes lo conocía pero últimamente no me esta andando!.


----------



## steinlager (Oct 14, 2007)

Tienen idea si Electrocomponentes hace envios al interior del pais?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2007)

Este hace envios
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## steinlager (Oct 14, 2007)

gracias por la información Fogonazo


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola a todos. . . volviendo al tema.
Construí el dimmer con triacs y funciona bien al parecer, lo unico que noté es que cuando uno baja demasiado la potencia hace un ruidito suavecito como una vibración o un arco. Lo estoy investigando.
No lo deje mucho tiempo pero nada parecía calentarse.
Tambien estoy viendo si puedo determinar si al estar con el potenciómetro bien al máximo la potencia es la máxima.
Si puedo subire fotos luego
Saludos a todos


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Aqui posteo algunas fotos sobre como quedo. Perdón por la mala calidad, la cámara deja mucho que desear.
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

a. lo pusiste en una caja con un toma!, buena idea, yo tenia otra, para integrarlo a otras placas,  con un poco de tiempo ya la terminare!.
Se ve muy buena!.

Cual de todos los circuito usaste al final?

Hace ruido? mm. hay que ver que es lo que esta oscilando.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Si cuando lo regulas al minimo hace un pequeño sonido (muy bajito hay que acercar la oreja). Por el resto funciona de 10.
Posteo el circuito
Use un potenciómetro con corte para no usar llave y no le puse luz testigo ya que se ve la posición.
Saludos y espero comentarios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Muy bueno su trabajo mi pequeño "Padawan"


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeje gracias sensei. . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Lisonjero ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Espero que sea la ultima vez que tenga que agarrar un diccionario para entender un post tuyo. . .  Jejeje. . .
Te repito la pregunta ya que estoy:
El ruido ese de donde sale y que tan normal es?
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

En el otro post te conteste, si es normal es el "golpe" de corriente del triac al encender

En algunos casos para reducir el mencionado golpe se emplea una bobina, como en la fuente switch, tambien podria ser una zanahoria bobinada tipo solenoide.

Te olvidasste de comentar lo mas importante  ¿ ANDO ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Perdon no vi la respuesta en el otro post.
Si en algun lado lo dije que anda muy lindo, bah lo probé con el velador de 40W y estaba para una velada romántica jejeje. 
Lo que habria que ver es, cuando yo pongo en "maximo" si realmente esta el soldador al máximo. . . o sea que no me este limitando cuando no debería o que limite muy poquito.  Esto se podria verificar de alguna manera?
La verdad que me falta usarlo para soldar algo nomas pero estoy contento por como quedo y como responde.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Estando en maximo debe tener unos 205VCA que para el soldador no creo que se note.

Sugerencia:
Dibuja un cuadrante con marcas obtenidas de experimentacion para conocer a simple vista en que posicion colocar el potenciometro para los usos que le daras.

Estaria como muy bueno hacer un post con un control automatico de temperatura para el soldador


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

Si lo voya ir probando y voya ir viendo a donde anda bien para cada uso.
A que te refieres con automático? Podriamso ver si se peude inventar algo. . .


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 17, 2007)

me imagino con lo de automatico esto: tener 2 pulsadores y dos displays de 7 segmentos.
se le da la potencia que uno quiere y listo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

Con un "Algo" que mida y estabilice la temperatura

Esta inventado pero es Carisimoooooooooooo

Se conseguiria:
Calentamiento y recuperacion rapida
Estabilidad de temperatura frente a cambios de tension de linea
Proteccion del soldador , componentes y plaquetas

El circuito es muy sencillo, lo que no se me ocurre ahora es que usar de sensor
Para un diodo es mucha temp, para una resistencia PTC o NTC tambien, una termocupla es como demasiado, ademas es grande
Tiene que ser chico (Como para agregar al cuerpo del soldador) y barato

Acabo de "parir" una idea, la desarrollo y volvere y sere millones


----------



## steinlager (Oct 17, 2007)

mmmm. y las termocuplas esas q vienen con los testers? podria ser una posibilidad. o no resistirian la temp?¿

a fin de cuentas. no vendria a terminar siendo como una estacion de soldado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2007)

> y las termocuplas esas q vienen con los testers? podria ser una posibilidad. o no resistirian la temp?¿



Si resistir seguro que resisten, pero para mi gusto son grandes (Tamaño), la idea es integrarla al soldador sin cambiar la estructura general, ni que paresca un soldador embarazado (Con panza)


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

jeje. creo que mis post al fin dio su fruto!.

ESO ES LO QUE YO ESTABA BUSCANDO!:.

CONTROLAR LA TEMPERATURA!

Lo que estuve pensando!. como vos decís fogonazo, no queda bien el soldador "embarazado", por eso mismo, estoy analizando la posibilidad de encontrar alguna "ecuación", que me determine la temperatura de mi soldador a través de la corriente y la tensión aplicada al mismo (algo así como la ley de joule mezclada en una ensalada de ohm).
El problema de esto es que al variar la potencia de la carga (en este caso el soldador), la temperatura va a variar, por lo que colocarle una escala de temperatura al rededor del pote no seria muy útil!

La solución que encontré a esto es hacer una escala o dos, para diferentes valores (por ejemplo 20w y 30w, en mi caso son los que mas utilizo), y adosarle en algun costado una tabla con equivalentes en caso de otras potencias comerciales.

Bueno algo así, con otro poco, es la idea de mi proyectito. de casa.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2007)

El problema es que en todos los casos la temperatura va a depender de cuanto disipe el soldador, entonceses la temperatura ambiente, la existencia de corrientes de aire, los cambios en el soldador, etc, etc, etc (leanse muchos etceteras) modifican la relación potencia/temperatura. Yo creo que el modo seria poner una termocupla si la hubiese de un tamaño propicio y sino será a simple ojímetro.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

disculpa la pregunta pero para que la termocupla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

Vamos por partes, por tension y corriente se puede "Estimar" la temperatura pero hay variables imposibles de determinar:

Entre un dia frio y un dia calido habra una cierta diferencia de temperatura
A todos le habra pasado que si encienden un ventilador (Porque hace calor) el soldador se enfria y ya no funciona como deveria.
Si el soldador no esta en uso su temperatura ira en aumento hasta un maximo, el soldador en una resistencia PTC, buscara calentando su punto de estabilidad.
Si el soldador se comienza a usar se traduce como disipacion, la temperatura primero baja y luego se vuelve a calentar.
Ademas esta la Necesidad de conseguir mejores soldaduras optimizando la temperatura

Creo que esta claro que seria conveniente tener una temperatura controlada (Ajustable) y estabilizada (Que no varie por condicion de uso)


En mi cabeza esta resuelto todo el regulador, solo me falta como NO embarazar al soldador con un captor feo.
Yo por mi trabajo tengo acceso a unos resistores NTC de 0.8mm de diametro, pero la idea es conseguir algo mas comun que cualquiera pueda comprar.

Los parametros que se me ocurren para el diseño son:
Deteccion de temperatura a no mas de 30mm de la punta
Estabilidad dentro de los +-5º 
Soldador "Grande 40W" trabajado en sobrevoltaje (Por ejemplo 250VCA) con esto logro un calentamiento inicial muy rapido y me permitira tambien soldar elementos de cierta maza sin perdida de temperatura.

Una "Paqueteria" seria trabajar el soldador en CC para evitar generar interferencias, esto 
no es indispensable.
Otra "Paqueteria" seria un modo automatico de ahorro de energia, que baje la temperatura unos 50º para preservar el consumo y la vida del soldador, esto si me parece importante.

Bueno, esta son mis opiniones, quisiera saber cuales son las suyas.

Termopar = Termocupla 
Para Anthony : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termopar


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

yo se que es la termocupla. pero para que la va a utilizar electroaficionado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2007)

Si vas a hacer un soldador con temperatura regulada, controlada y estabilizada la usas para medir la temperatura.


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

Comparto tu idea fogonazo,

Por mi parte buscaba controlar la temperatura desde fuera del soldador, para que al colocar cualquier soldador la base funcione, porque llegado al caso de colocarle la termocupla, no voy a poder colocar cualquier soldador!.

Otra caso, para llevar la señal de la termocupla a la "caja de control", hay que pasar cables, lo que implica tener que colocar cables a través del cable del soldador.

Por eso lo que estoy averiguando ahora es, si la corriente se mantiene constante durante la carga del soldador, tengo mi sospechas que esta varia en funcion de que tan caliente este el soldador (los foquitos de luz consumen menos corriente después de estar un rato prendidos), dependiendo de esta variación de corriente, (suponiendo la tensión constante), se podría llegar a estimar la temperatura y el tiempo de recuperación.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 18, 2007)

Me encanto como quedo el dimmer.ya lo quiero hacer =)

Las bases de soldadura que tienen una termocupla incorporada en el soldador?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2007)

Creo que encontre una solucion economica y chica (Tamaño)
El rango de temperatura me inspira "Miedito" pero creo que puede funcionar

TH135-104

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag66.html


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 19, 2007)

mmm ahi no vi ninguna que supere los 300 ºC a mi se me hace que se te queman. Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Oct 19, 2007)

Si puede llegar a ser una solución!.

y estaba pensando!.

el soldador, por dentro en hueco, creo que se podría llegar a colocar por dentro.

El otro día desarme un soldador de una fuente de soldadura, y tenia varios cables metidos por dentro del "cañito" que sostiene la punta de "cerámica", creo que con eso debe medir la temperatura.


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 19, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Si puede llegar a ser una solución!.
> 
> y estaba pensando!.
> 
> ...




Pero habria que conseguir cables que se banquen esa temperatura o aislarlos de alguna manera. Y ademas la punta del soldador no es hueca, asi que vas a tener una distancia entre la punta y termistor.


----------



## ciri (Oct 19, 2007)

Claro la idea es conseguir los mismos cables que utilizan los soldadores.

Y la distancia es algo que no se puede evitar.

Sino habría que poner un termómetro sobre el estaño fundido.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 19, 2007)

El tema no es como armarlo sino que poner que sense la temperatura, esas termiresistencias estan hasta 300ºC y los soldadores los superan por lo general. Eso les restara vida si es que son aplicables. El hecho de que este en la base del calentador del soldador no es porblema proque la temepratura ahllli ser aparecida a la de la punta dada la alta conductividad del material
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2007)

Bueno, no seamos tan discriminadores, quien dice 300º tambien dice 450º

El tema de la temperatura no es por su funcionamiento, sino fisico por el encapsulado de la resistencia.

Los cables de conexión tambien son un problema, los de alimentacion son comunes porque no estan demasiado cerca de la zona caliente, habria que ver de conseguir cables de aislacion en vidrio trenzado o teflon.

Respecto a la resistencia NTC, vere de consegir una y cocinarla para ver que pasa.


----------



## ciri (Oct 20, 2007)

Listo. yo veo que puedo averiguar de cables para altas temperaturas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 20, 2007)

Una posibilidad seria ponerlas mas cerca del grip del estañador, y ver si por conduccion por el metal envolvente se puede tener una temperatura menor pero siemrpe proporcional a la que tenga la punta del estañador. Ahi entra el problema de la conveccion que varia de acuerdo a los movimientos de aire pero algo es algo.


PD quizas el tema d ela temperatura en los cables se peude sortear usando lso cables de los piezoelecticos d elo s calefactores, estan a bastante mas que 350 grados.


----------



## ciri (Oct 22, 2007)

PREGUNTA!. a todos los interesados del control de temperatura!.

Ustedes que creen?
Encontré esto en la web, (una pag muy conocida, nada raro).

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/fanctrl/index.htm

Ahora el tema es:

No se podría adaptar este circuito a un soldador (en vez que el ventilador), de tal manera que mantenga la temperatura, constante en el mismo?

Les dejo la idea para que la piensen, yo la estoy incubando!.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 22, 2007)

El problema en realidad no radica (creo yo) en el circuito sino en el sensor que sea adecuado para la temperatura y el tamaño disponible. Ese circuito me da mala espina.
Ahora pregunto yo, es realmente práctico y/o necesario tener un sensor de temperatura preciso en el soldador? Al fin y al cabo la temperatura exacta no es tan importante, sino que el calor entregado es lo que realmente importa poruqe el flujo de calor es lo que hace que se funda el Estaño y si es demasiado, tambien el integrado que estamos soldando.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

Es cierto. hay veces en las cuales un soldador de 40W es muy potente para determinados IC que ademas de CAROS y enrollados para funcionar son muy sencibles al calor del soldador.


----------



## ciri (Oct 23, 2007)

Creeme que soldar un integrado de montaje superficial de mas de 50 patas, y que cuando terminas, lo metes en el microscopio, esta todo lindo, y no anda porque se "quemo" con el calor del soldador!. no es nada gracioso.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2007)

tienes razon ciri. creo que en ese momento la furia se me vendria encima. 
Saludos
PD: no soy un moleston.


----------



## ciri (Oct 23, 2007)

jaja. no hay problema.

creo que nos pasa a todos.


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

Tengo una duda ¿este circuito esta preparado para un soldador de 40 W o serviría para los de 25W, 11W, .?

Un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 25, 2007)

Teoricamente tiene que andar para todos, limitandose a que la potencia no genere un consumo tal que se te queme algun componente, aunque estan bien sobredimensionados.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 25, 2007)

Muchas peronas tambien me han hecho es pregunta.  viendolo desde un ambito general creo que sip.


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

tengo en mente una idea, para lo de controlar la temperatura, pero no se si sera valida.

El conectar el soldador crea un circuito unicamente resistivo, por lo que el voltaje y la intensidad estan en fase.

Por otro lado, entiendo que la potencia especificada en el soldador, es lo que seria la potencia maxima no, cuando se conecta a 220v.

Basandonos en que:
P= I*V

Conociendo el valor de V, se podria controlar dicha potencia y por tanto, aunque no de forma exacta, la temperatura. ¿ O estoy equivocado?

Si es asi, haganmelo ver, pues estoy encabezonado en que asi se puede hacer.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Regulando la tension, regulas tambien la potencia.
Pero no necesariamente la temperatura sera exactamente proporcional a la potencia.

El soldador es un sistema dinamico, calienta por un lado y disipa por otro, si se altera la disipacion, tambien se altera la temperatura.
Por eso la idea de regular midiendo temperatura

Causas que alteran la disipacion:
Colocas el soldador sobre una superficie metalica, este no solo se calienta a si mismo, sino que tambien calienta a la superficie
Cuanto estas soldando, el soldador calienta el punto de soldadura y provee el calor necesario para pasar el metal de solido a liquido (No me acuerdo como se llama esta cantidad de calor, creo que residual)
Un dia calido o uno frio cambia la disipacion en consecuencia la temperatura.
Etc

Intenten esta prueba, coloquen el soldador colgando con la punta hacia abajo un rato y prueben que temperatura levanta por este sencillo procedimiento. Se recontracalienta.



Esto ya lo habia comentado
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17077.html


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 25, 2007)

De alguna forma, la potencia tiene que implicar mayor o menor temperatura ¿no? ya que es mas facil quemar un componente con un 25 W que con un 11W.

Con lo cual, en cierta forma, al controlar dicha potencia, controlas el quemar o no un componente ¿no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 25, 2007)

Eso es exactamente lo que hace el dimmer. Lo que aqui se quiere ahcer es que el dimmer este controlado por la temperatura REAL del soldador. El tema es que es muy complicado poner un sensor que sea practico y efectivo a la vez. Yo creo que la respuesta debido a la cinetica del fenomeno de transferencia hace impractico aplicar un sensor de temperatura, ya que este no medira la punta del soldador sino algun otro punto, por lo que el esfuerzo no es proporcional al beneficio pero estaria bueno poder sortear todos estos problemas. 
A mi aun no se me ocurre como.
Saludos


----------



## LOREN_SON (Oct 26, 2007)

eso abriendo un lapiz de JBC (por ejemplo) se tiene que poder averiguar ¿no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Eso que ? la temperatura?
Si, pones un termometro de largo alcance bien pegado y te va a dar la temperatura.


----------



## ciri (Nov 2, 2007)

Creo que encontré una pequeña solución!.

Los tester/multímetros que miden temperatura tienen un cable pequeño y en en cual en uno de sus extremos están las puntas para colocar en el instrumento, y en el otro los contactos de medición.

Estos contactos son perfectos, en cuanto al tamaño, debe medir 1 0 2 mm.

Ahora tengo que ver si se venden como repuesto de estos tester, y estaría solucionado esa parte.!.

Faltaría ver como es que logran obtener el valor de temperatura.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 2, 2007)

Recuerda averiguar su rango. Ese es el verdadero problema que no se quemen.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 2, 2007)

isisis. eso estoy viendo!:

hasta que temperatura. mide el tester!. por ende. me dará lo que soporta.


----------



## Gercha (Ago 2, 2009)

hola

tengo un soldador de 30w, y necesito que me regule de 20w a 40w. alguien sabria como?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## homerogordini (Mar 22, 2010)

Con respecto al control de temperatura, en la página http://www.elvalvulas.com/mount/mnt-3.htm "Una estación de soldadura", dice lo siguiente:

Si es de vuestro gusto podéis poner una escala en los potenciómetros, el soldador de 30 W alcanza una temperatura de 400 grados Centígrados a 220 V, si con un medidor de voltaje medimos en los bornes 110 voltios tendremos una temperatura en el soldador de unos 200 grados, si medimos 55 V. tendremos unos 100 Gº aproximadamente.

No es control automático de temperatura, pero es una buena aproximación.

Que sigan bien, saludos y suerte.


----------



## CAYSER (Abr 28, 2010)

saludos estimados amigos ,espero colaborar algo con ustedes pero por esta direccion hay un proyecto que ojala les guste ,suerte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construye-control-temperatura-tu-cautin-4852/index3.html


----------



## assa (Abr 29, 2010)

no logro ver mi post anterior, pero como tuve problemas con mi nick supongo que lo habrán borrado.

lo que había pensado era poner el control de temperatura en la punta del apoya soldador (lugar donde permanece mas tiempo). así en el momento cuando lo sacamos para soldar esta a la temperatura que deseamos

espero que sirva de ayuda


----------



## avr (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola

estoy intentado armar este circuito,

http://www.elvalvulas.com/mount/mnt-3.htm


pero usando un  triac BT139 y un diac DB3, pero no consigo que funcione bien; le conecto una lámpara y lo único que hace es parpadear, como si hubiese puesto un diodo en serie con ella, y da igual la posición del potenciómetro, siempre luce igual (he probado a cambiar el potenciómetro, el diac y el triac y nada. Y al medir el voltaje en la lámpara me da siempre el voltaje de la red, es decir los 230V.

no sé si es que con ese triac no se puede hacer o qué pasa, por que lo he revisado todo 20 veces (y mira que es sencillo este circuito), y nada, no hay manera

¿alguno me podeis echar un cable? por que ya no sé qué mirar 

saludos


----------



## mcaco (Jul 22, 2010)

Gente buscando en internet encontre lo siguente:
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Under-the-Bench-Mounted-Soldering-Station/step5/Inside/

La idea esta mas que buena me parece, el tema es que mis conocimientos de electronica no son lo sufucientemente solidos como para encarar la construccion yo solo. Por esto es que estaria bueno remontar el tema con esta idea, tampoco hize la cuenta de si es economicamente conveniente.


Saludos.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueno gente termine con mi proyecto, hice un dimmer (para controlar la temperatura), un contador con compuertas nand que me da unos 38 minutos de uso del soldador, si lo dejo en el soporte, el que esta atornillado al analogico de un joistick de PS2 (lo use como interruptor) y un voltimetro que medice el voltage que estoy regulando asi puedo calcular aprox la temp, o por lo menos saber cuanta rrosca le estoy dando.

Saludos.

http://img151.imageshack.us/i/24012011035.jpg/

http://img806.imageshack.us/i/24012011034.jpg/


----------



## Rigeliano (Feb 25, 2011)

hola mcaco me gustaría que pusieras el esquema de el voltimetro digital que hiciste, por que el que hice oscila demaciado y no me sirve.
salu2


----------



## glthebest (Jun 16, 2022)

Hola, quiero conseguir un regulador de tension para mi cautin/soldador.
Tengo un soldador electronico marca Goot KX-40R/22 (220-230V / 34-42W)
Se que hay muchos proyectos en internet de como construir uno regulador de tension para soldador, pero quiero comprar uno ya hecho.

Buscando en internet encontre esto (dejo algunos links):
Variador De Tensión Velocidad Enchufable Rbc Sitel 1200w - $ 2.442
Variador De Tensión Enchufable 1200w Ideal Guirnaldas - $ 2.599
Me parece que su uso es bastante practico ya que no tiene cable sino que se enchufa directo en el toma corriente y el soldadora el.
Se que algunos lo usan mayormente para regular iluminacion, guirnaldas,, etc.

La pregunta en concreto es. Este regulador me sirve para controlar la temperatura de mi soldador?

Espero su respuesta, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2022)

Busca en el foro, es un tema muchas veces tratado


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 16, 2022)

glthebest dijo:


> Este regulador me sirve para controlar la temperatura de mi soldador?


Si


----------



## glthebest (Jun 16, 2022)

emilio177 dijo:


> Si


Que significa SI o NO?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 16, 2022)

no, solo aplicaras mas o menos potencia al soldador, la temperatura que alcanzara es incierta si no la censas


----------



## glthebest (Jun 16, 2022)

capitanp dijo:


> no, solo aplicaras mas o menos potencia al soldador, la temperatura que alcanzara es incierta si no la censas


pero perjudica en algo al soldador aplicarle menos tension?
Con respecto a la temperatura, la idea es ir probando con la perilla en que lugar me sirve mejor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2022)

Si , cualquiera de ambos te sirve para reducir y variar a "ojímetro" la temperatura del soldador.

No lo perjudica en nada si el soldador es solo una resistencia calefactora sin electrónica.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 16, 2022)

glthebest dijo:


> pero perjudica en algo al soldador aplicarle menos tension?


No


----------



## Lord Chango (Jun 16, 2022)

¿Con que precisión necesitas regular? Un diodo en serie ya te da la mitad de la potencia.


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 16, 2022)

Me regalaron este:
https://www.amazon.es/Juego-soldador-eléctrico-temperatura-ajustable/dp/B08MLBDFHN/ref=sr_1_9?crid=78C516XV8I3Z&keywords=soldador+de+estaño+con+control+de+temperatura&qid=1655420386&sprefix=soldador+control,aps,76&sr=8-9
que lleva toda clase de "chirimbolos" y control de temperatura, pero la verdad, es que me apaño mejor con dos soldadores alemanes, de 15 y de 30 W que ya tienen más de 25 años, funcionando sin problemas, las puntas sólo las he cambiado dos veces.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> Me regalaron este:
> https://www.amazon.es/Juego-soldador-eléctrico-temperatura-ajustable/dp/B08MLBDFHN/ref=sr_1_9?crid=78C516XV8I3Z&keywords=soldador+de+estaño+con+control+de+temperatura&qid=1655420386&sprefix=soldador+control,aps,76&sr=8-9
> que lleva toda clase de "chirimbolos" y control de temperatura, pero la verdad, es que me apaño mejor con dos soldadores alemanes, de 15 y de 30 W que ya tienen más de 25 años, funcionando sin problemas, las puntas sólo las he cambiado dos veces.


Ese en especial no lo conozco pero te puedo comentar que a mi también me iba fenomenalmente con los soldadores tipo lapiz antiguos hasta que se quemo la ultima resistencia que tenia desde hace años como repuesto.

Al comprar la ultima/s entre en una carrera/lotería de ver cuanto tiempo durarían con el pico/extremo de que durara 2 días.

Todos los repuestos eran "originales" de la marca del soldador(Goot), la misma que duraban en trabajo intenso varios años.

Moraleja, termine comprando los repuesto de soldadores de las estaciones de soldado tipo (907)y haciendo un control analógico simple que esta en este tema del foro.

No descartes nada y solo mantente a la expectativa que tal vez tengas suerte y no te pase pero esta la posibilidad de que sí.


----------

